# Is Tyrus Thomas the real deal?



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Now ive been reading up a bit and people are drooling at the possibility of the Bulls drafting him. Ive seen Tyrus Play and i think hes a solid prospect at the best I think Tyrus can be a Marcus Camby clone without all the injuries which is DAMN good. At worst, Thomas is probably just a shorter version of Tyson Chandler. Tyrus had numbers in College very similar to Chris Bosh so a Bosh comparison isnt that far fetched. The only thing that worries me if the whole Size issue, I mean we are all complaining about Size but how is Tyrus Thomas at 6'9 220 going to solve that Issue? Unless the Bulls can sign say Joel Pryzbilla or Nazr then I dont see how The Bulls take an undersized Center to a team packed full of undersized players. 

But If we do get the number 1 pick, i just dont see how we can pass up on Lamarcus Aldrige who has good size and has shown that when given the ball can just flat out dominate in the post. Granted Aldrige had a horrible offensive game against LSU but Aldrige still did his part defensively nabbing 10 boards and blocking 5 shots, Thomas had a monster game scoring 21 points and nabbing 13 rebounds. But Thomas had an overall bad game in the final four against UCLA. This is such a hard draft to judge now since Tyrus Thomas elevated his game to a top 3 pick and if Joakim Noah declares hes trown into a top 3 pick also, but you also cant overlook Gay, Morrison and Carney. 

My question i ask is Tyrus Thomas Better then Lamarcus Aldrige?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> My question i ask is Tyrus Thomas Better then Lamarcus Aldrige?


That's a tough question since both guys are full of potential but are completely different types of big men.

Tyrus is a beast athletically and is better defensively, while Aldridge is much more polished on offense. 

Both guys have plenty to prove, though. Aldridge has to show that he can play against bigger and tougher players down low in the NBA, while Tyrus will need to prove he can add a consistent repertoire to his offensive game.

Right now I don't see Aldridge being able to do much more on offense than face up to the basket and use his finesse game. He has showed on countless occasions that he doesn't play well against fellow big players down low, and he'll be playing against big guys every night in the NBA. 

Tyrus, meanwhile, scored mostly on put backs and second-chance shots this season for LSU. He did, however, showcase the ability to put the ball on the floor, take big men off the dribble, and knock down a 15 foot jumper. All of those offensive skills were inconsistent on the part of Tyrus and he'll have to improve on that if he expects to make an impact on offense.

But like I've said before, Tyrus will make a very strong impact on the defensive end from the second he steps in the NBA. 

Another thing: both of these guys will play PF in the NBA so a team looking for a center won't find it in either of these guys.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

1st off, he's a PF, not a C...it wouldn't be hard for him to add 15lbs before next season starts.

2ndly Thomas didn't HAVE a bad game in the final four, he only played for 7 minutes and writer's are saying his coach was trying to protect him from scouts & keep him at LSU next season. What his coach doesn't realize is, that probably MADE him want to leave even more.

3rdly he's only 19 & 6"9, how is that a bad thing? he might not even be finished growing.

Bottom line is, the kid is a PRESENCE, he litterally had the opposition afraid to come to the hole the WHOLE time in the tourney. Is he better than LaMarcus? I don't know, but he's tougher, stronger & is defensively better. Skiles said he was sick of the softness his big's portrayed in the paint, which is why I'm sure they're more fond of Thomas. His offense can be worked on, until then, all he needs to do is dunk, rebound and block (a la kenyon martin).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Crazy enough, I was JUST reading up on the Aldridge vs Tyrus comparison about 5 minutes ago!

My take here is that Thomas is the better prospect. I don't think the numbers lie on this one.

Tyrus Thomas played 8 minutes LESS than Aldridge (which is ALOT less, mind you). Yet Tyrus still averaged identical rebound totals at 9.2 reb/game. He also averaged more blocks at 3.0 per game which is an insane rate. Not to mention more assists and a better assist/turnover ratio. And his 12.3 ppg is pretty darn comparable to Aldridge's 15 ppg in more minutes.

Yeah, I actually do buy into the theory that Texas' guards held Aldridge back considerably. But still, Tyrus Thomas plays like a MAN compared to Aldridge. At this point, I think it's a no-brainer that we should take Tyrus over Aldridge if given the choice. Thomas uses his length and athleticism in the same way Shawn Marion does, which is very rare. If Marion can play the 4 full-time, I think Thomas definitely can. Let's also remember that he's only like 19 years old, and is not close to finished filling out (might even grow another inch like Deng did). I'll be intrigued to see his pre-draft measurements.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Crazy enough, I was JUST reading up on the Aldridge vs Tyrus comparison about 5 minutes ago!
> 
> My take here is that Thomas is the better prospect. I don't think the numbers lie on this one.
> 
> ...


 :clap: GREAT observations.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't want a big man with no post moves.

Tyrus Thomas may develop into a great player, but he's not worth the risk right now.

I prefer Aldridge.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DMD, as much as you like Brandon Roy for the Bulls, I'm pulling for Tyrus Thomas. 

I think Tyrus is the most special player in this draft, and not only that, but his position is that of one we need. He's a unique blend of crazy athleticism and the will/mindset to improve. Those types of guys DO become stars.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like Tyrus myself. I've watched Aldridge play and he seems to be extremely soft. You can tell the guy is afraid of contact. He relies to much on jumpshots. While Tyrus will get in your face and dunk on you. He has a nice little jumper too.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I don't want a big man with no post moves.


you got CHANDLER, what's the problem?

Thomas has post moves, he just doesn't utilize em as much as Aldridge.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> you got CHANDLER, what's the problem?


Actually, that's EXACTLY the problem.

How many of those guys can have as the future of your teams' frontcourt?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Actually, that's EXACTLY the problem.
> 
> How many of those guys can have as the future of your teams' frontcourt?


Sooner or later, if Chandler doesn't gain SOME kind of offensive game, or he'll find his self coming off then bench for whomever we draft & Nene/Gooden etc.

Thomas hasn't shown a TON offensively but he's already 5x the offensive player Chandler is.

ALL the kid needs to do is gain a few pounds and work on his offensive arsenal, he's not that far away from being a MAJOR contributor IMO.

Amare didn't have much of an offensive game in high school, neither did Howard or Oden. But all will turn out to be the FUTURE of big's in the NBA regardless. I have faith in that kid, even if he's just KENYON MARTIN good, it's better than what we have now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Sooner or later, if Chandler doesn't gain SOME kind of offensive game, he'll find his self FULL-TIME on the bench.
> 
> Thomas hasn't shown a TON offensively but he's already 5x the offensive player Chandler is.
> 
> ALL the kid needs to do is gain a few pounds and work on his offensive arsenal, he's not that far away from being a MAJOR contributor IMO.


After watching Chandler for five years, why do you assume gaining a few pounds and an offensive arsenal is so easy? And just because Tyrus is young does not mean he's going to grow any taller.

P O T E N T I A L

Seriously, what does Tyrus Thomas have going for him that Hakim Warrick didn't after his sophomore year, when Hakim's pogo stick hops allowed him to make the definitive play, blocking a shot that won the NCAA championship?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> After watching Chandler for five years, why do you assume gaining a few pounds and an offensive arsenal is so easy? And just because Tyrus is young does not mean he's going to grow any taller.
> 
> P O T E N T I A L
> 
> Seriously, what does Tyrus Thomas have going for him that Hakim Warrick didn't after his sophomore year, when Hakim's pogo stick hops allowed him to make the definitive play, blocking a shot that won the NCAA championship?


Isn't Thomas is a better rebounder and shot blocker than Warrick was at college?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Isn't Thomas is a better rebounder and shot blocker than Warrick was at college?


YEP


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> After watching Chandler for five years, why do you assume gaining a few pounds and an offensive arsenal is so easy? And just because Tyrus is young does not mean he's going to grow any taller.
> 
> P O T E N T I A L
> 
> Seriously, what does Tyrus Thomas have going for him that Hakim Warrick didn't after his sophomore year, when Hakim's pogo stick hops allowed him to make the definitive play, blocking a shot that won the NCAA championship?


I didn't say he was GOING to grow more, I said he's only 19 so it's possible that he MAY grow more.

Nobody said gaining weight or an offensive game is EASY, but um, Chandler is probably one of the most DISSAPOINTING draft picks of all time. I've never seen a #2 pick not add absolutely NOTHING over that long of a period. At the same time Skiles says he doesn't even work hard in the offseason. Hell even AMARE stated Curry & Chandler aren't as good as him cuz they don't put the work in, in the OFFSEASON. A statement which still has Chandler disliking Amare.

I don't see what Thomas has to do with Chandler, I know nothing about his work ethic but he seems to want to EXCEL and work hard as opposed to Chandler who just talks a GOOD game but forgets what he's even GOOD at in the first place.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I didn't say he was GOING to grow more, I said he's only 19 so it's possible that he MAY grow more.
> 
> Nobody said gaining weight or an offensive game is EASY, but um, Chandler is probably one of the most DISSAPOINTING draft picks of all time. I've never seen a #2 pick not add absolutely NOTHING over that long of a period. At the same time Skiles says he doesn't even work hard in the offseason. Hell even AMARE stated Curry & Chandler aren't as good as him cuz they don't put the work in, in the OFFSEASON. A statement which still has Chandler disliking Amare.
> 
> I don't see what Thomas has to do with Chandler, I know nothing about his work ethic but he seems to want to EXCEL and work hard as opposed to Chandler who just talks a GOOD game but forgets what he's even GOOD at in the first place.


Look, I'm not saying that Tyrus Thomas isn't going to end up being a great basketball player someday. I like his athleticism and his energy. However, I think the Bulls will be a much stronger team with a post scorer, and I don't want to count on a player flashing a skill he's barely shown in college. I like Aldridge skill in the post, and also the fact that he's taller. However, I don't know if he's going to gain weight either. Lots of players in the league besides Chandler never really bulked up, like Camby.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

let me say this,i bought into all the LaMarcus Aldridge hype untill i saw him play for myself.2 things i saw were 1 the Tex Guards are complete BALLHOGS 2 Aldridge is VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY SOFT!!!!..i saw many times where LA should have went up for a board or block but just stood there and watched someone else get durty...i wouldnt be pissed to add him to our roster but not over a player like TT or gay(is he coming out?no pun intended).

i have to say im really getting excited about this draft and havent felt this way about one since i heard Ron Rons name called out as the bulls 16th pick...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bulls said:


> let me say this,i bought into all the LaMarcus Aldridge hype untill i saw him play for myself.2 things i saw were 1 the Tex Guards are complete BALLHOGS 2 Aldridge is VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY SOFT!!!!..i saw many times where LA should have went up for a board or block but just stood there and watched someone else get durty...i wouldnt be pissed to add him to our roster but not over a player like TT or gay(is he coming out?no pun intended).
> 
> i have to say im really getting excited about this draft and havent felt this way about one since i heard Ron Rons name called out as the bulls 16th pick...


Rudy Gay is definintely coming out.

I agree with your observation on Aldridge too, he just reminds me of Joe Smith with a better jumpshot. I'm not saying he COULDN'T be better, but right now, that's just who he compares to best IMO.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm sold on Thomas for one reason alone: our cap room. With the ability to sign one of Chris Wilcox, Drew Gooden, or Nene in the offseason we could add Tyrus as the 1st post player off the bench and allow Gooden, Wilcox, or Nene to step in and start at the 4 and deliver an immediate offensive presence in the post. If our big rotation included Chandler, Gooden, Tyrus, and Songalia then we have 4 players who do completely different things. Add one of Brewer, Carney, Roby to the mix and we become one of the youngest, most complete teams in the NBA with virtually no employee turnover.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> I'm sold on Thomas for one reason alone: our cap room. With the ability to sign one of Chris Wilcox, Drew Gooden, or Nene in the offseason we could add Tyrus as the 1st post player off the bench and allow Gooden, Wilcox, or Nene to step in and start at the 4 and deliver an immediate offensive presence in the post. If our big rotation included Chandler, Gooden, Tyrus, and Songalia then we have 4 players who do completely different things. Add one of Brewer, Carney, Roby to the mix and we become one of the youngest, most complete teams in the NBA with virtually no employee turnover.


If Splitter or O'Bryant is availible with the pick, would you STILL take a guard?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The ROY said:


> If Splitter or O'Bryant is availible with the pick, would you STILL take a guard?


Interesting. It depends on which guard is there I think. If it's Carney or Roy then definitely, if its Brewer or Roby then I'd strongly have to consider taking O'Bryant (I've never seen Splitter play). O'Bryant is the real deal. He can score in the post, block shots, play solid man defense. I really like him. If he went to Duke, UNC, etc. we'd be talking about the #1 pick in the draft. I think he is at the same level as Bogut was last year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Aldridge and Thomas are exactly tied for me with the Knicks pick. I would be delighted with either. I think Thomas can add alot to the Bulls. But I like this Sene kid, who might be the poor mans Tyrus Thomas, with a 3 inch height advantage, 40 inch vert and a 7-8 wingspan. If you go with Sene, I think youd want Aldridge or Bagnani, a close 3rd after the first two. If you go with Thomas, then I think you want Splitter, Obryant or a 2 guard with the other pick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Interesting. It depends on which guard is there I think. If it's Carney or Roy then definitely, if its Brewer or Roby then I'd strongly have to consider taking O'Bryant (I've never seen Splitter play). O'Bryant is the real deal. He can score in the post, block shots, play solid man defense. I really like him. If he went to Duke, UNC, etc. we'd be talking about the #1 pick in the draft. I think he is at the same level as Bogut was last year.


I agree, which is why I CAN'T see him falling to #16, although I HOPE he does.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Interesting. It depends on which guard is there I think. If it's Carney or Roy then definitely, if its Brewer or Roby then I'd strongly have to consider taking O'Bryant (I've never seen Splitter play). O'Bryant is the real deal. He can score in the post, block shots, play solid man defense. I really like him. If he went to Duke, UNC, etc. we'd be talking about the #1 pick in the draft. I think he is at the same level as Bogut was last year.


Hmmm, that doesn't make total sense to me, because Bogut got that kind of attention himself, but he went to little-known Utah. 

That being said, I do like O'Bryant, and I'd be happy to draft him with our pick.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Hmmm, that doesn't make total sense to me, because Bogut got that kind of attention himself, but he went to little-known Utah.
> 
> That being said, I do like O'Bryant, and I'd be happy to draft him with our pick.


Which is why it befuddles me that O'Bryant isn't getting the attention that Bogut got. Honestly, if the Bulls end up with a top 3 pick and the 16th pick, grabbing one of Tyrus, LaMarcus, or Adam Morrison with the Knicks pick and taking the most talented player with our pick.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I hate drafting on potential,but it worked with Deng.I think TT is potentially the best player in the draft,but its still a risk.Man I have always been against not letting the high school players into the draft.I figure if you can die for the country at 18,you should have the right to play a basketball game and get paid for it! However I see the problem   with youth weather its from high school or college(TT),POTENTIAL!!!!  Know one really knows for sure what they will get !!! If the guys stayed until at least thier sophmore year at college,the NBA scouts would have a much better idea of what thier getting.If everyone stayed until thier senior year in college,we'd all know for sure who the best players were.Example:We would all know a guy like Bosh would be the #1 if he stayed put, no questions asked.He'd be going nuts right now.But money gets in the way and they leave early.I can't blame them to be honest with you.Paxson has a knack for getting us good players so lets just leave it up to him.Most of us probley won't like who he picks until they start breaking out anyway.I hated when he drafted Gordon at #3 and Hinrich,I saw better guys on the board at that time,like tj ford.However I can't complaine now because they are both playing great!!! Whoever Pax picks, I think he'll be the right fit.POTENTIAL or not. :biggrin:Next year the Bulls got it locked!!!!!!!!!!! :djparty:


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thomas is less polished than even Stromile Swift at this stage.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I would be super happy if the Bulls took Gay or Carney with the Knicks pick and then Took O'Bryant who looks like a true NBA Center who isnt a stiff.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> Thomas is less polished than even Stromile Swift at this stage.


LMAO...

no he isn't...


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

Tyrus and Glen have a Press Conference today at 3:00 PM.

http://www.lsusports.net/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=27826&SPID=2166&DB_OEM_ID=5200&ATCLID=268568


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

Thoughts?
http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_0405.html


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Too bad Amico isnt Portland's GM. He would probably take Redick with that first pick.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Directionally, I think Amico is on the money. He has some very nice physical tools, but he wasn't anything more than a very good college player, and it's not like he's 7-2 or anything. He could be very good, average or a bust. There's just not much of a resume to predict "the real deal" for him. This is no knock on the kid. Personally, I hope we can use that asset to get a player who I KNOW can play in the league.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

eljam said:


> Thoughts?
> http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_0405.html


I think this is unnecessarily harsh in its tone, but I totally agree. I can't believe with how enamored some people are with this kid. He's more raw than sushi.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

As exclusively reported by DraftExpress.com on Saturday, Tyrus Thomas indeed announced his decision to enter the NBA draft in a 3 PM press conference. Thomas hired Brian Elfus and Mike Siegel of Elfus-Siegel Management as his agents for the NBA draft. He thanked LSU's coaching staff and everyone around the University while sitting next to Coach John Brady and Glen Davis.

More quotes from Thomas:

"When you are hot, you are hot, so I needed to take advantage of this great opportunity."

"By signing with an agent I can get more thing accomplished after on the business and marketing side of things. That is the reason why I did that when I did."

"I can't really improve my stock, but I can jump now and work on the things I need to improve on later."

Glen Davis announced he'll be returning to LSU, claiming he's "not finished here," and mentioning that he "still has a lot to prove, both as a player and as a person." He also said that he "had a great chance of getting picked, but I wanted to leave LSU as the best player that I can."

All about getting facts. Some of these people can tell you the wrong things"

John Brady expressed support for Thomas' move and mentioned him being "projected as a top 5 pick." He also said that he thinks that LSU's program is "in marvelous shape...we're not going to miss a beat. This is a testament to the program in what is going on here and what is accomplished."


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

well that's one more potential candidate for us. It looks like we'll get a chance to draft a decent big man prospect even if the lottery balls don't bounce our way.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Thoughts?
> http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_0405.html


ain't hatin'....just statin'.....

practically the same was said about amare stoudamire.........


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BULLHITTER said:


> ain't hatin'....just statin'.....
> 
> practically the same was said about amare stoudamire.........


that I DO remember


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> ain't hatin'....just statin'.....
> 
> practically the same was said about amare stoudamire.........


And Stromile Swift.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> ain't hatin'....just statin'.....
> 
> practically the same was said about amare stoudamire.........




















Brothers? Cousins?

In any case, I trust Pax to make the right call. Can't wait for all those 'leaks' that come from workouts to start rolling in...

Why is it against league policy to try them out against current NBA players?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> ain't hatin'....just statin'.....
> 
> practically the same was said about amare stoudamire.........


Amare Stoudamire weight 240-245 pounds in high school. Tyrus is 215, and probably an inch shorter. 

If Tyrus was more center sized, I'd be more eager.

Let's not forget that from the onset, Stoudamire had an incredibly fast first step with the ball. He was capable of taking one or two quick dribbles and getting around his man for a nasty power dunk. I haven't seen Tyrus's ability to create his own shot like that at all. 

I just haven't seen nearly enough to be excited about this kid.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

eljam said:


> Thoughts?
> http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_0405.html


The article is worthless. This one quote says it all...

*"He would even be worth the risk in the middle of the first round this season. But the emphasis there is on risk."*

I would like to see the 14 draft-eligilbe players that Amico would put in front of this guy.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

i heard that paxson is interested in tomas.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I think the Bulls have enough scoring already with Kirk,Ben,Noch & Deng.I know for a fact that Noch and Deng's minutes and points will go up next year.Tyrus is 6'10 not 7'0 but isn't Mourning 6"10? Tyrus may grow still.If he could become a Jemaine o'Neal type guy we'd be set.He is a deffensive presence and I think Pax thrives on finding hard working defenders.Tyrus should impove on offence as he matures.Lamarcus has a nice shot but defense wins games,I think TT can posess both offensive and defenesive skills.We need an inforcer not a softy.We already have dough boy sweets down low.I think Tyrus would fit this team well.My only concern:How long will it take for him to break out in the NBA,right away,or later down the road?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Sam Amico came across to me as a Nelson from the Simpsons wannabe, lurking in the background waiting for the person to stuff up so he can laugh. In example:


> Williams was drafted by Atlanta with the second overall pick, and his most memorable rookie moment came when he fell flat on his face in the pre-game layup line.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

7RINGS? said:


> I think the Bulls have enough scoring already with Kirk,Ben,Noch & Deng.I know for a fact that Noch and Deng's minutes and points will go up next year.Tyrus is 6'10 not 7'0 but isn't Mourning 6"10? Tyrus may grow still.If he could become a Jemaine o'Neal type guy we'd be set.He is a deffensive presence and I think Pax thrives on finding hard working defenders.Tyrus should impove on offence as he matures.Lamarcus has a nice shot but defense wins games,I think TT can posess both offensive and defenesive skills.We need an inforcer not a softy.We already have dough boy sweets down low.I think Tyrus would fit this team well.My only concern:How long will it take for him to break out in the NBA,right away,or later down the road?


Who really knows how long it'll take? Some guys come in and take awhile (Bogut, Ming), then some players come from college and just MURDER from day one (Jordan, A.I). I agree with the rest of your thread though. I feel like we need a player like Thomas more than Aldridge. Although I HONESTLY believe Aldridge can become a 20 & 10 player some day. But not in the same vein of Bosh or KG, but more like a Shareem Abdur Rahim 20 & 10. A good player with good fundamentals but soft, not someone who'll take you to the next level. I could see Thomas putting up the same 13 PPG & 9 RPG Amare put up his rookie year with the RIGHT number of minutes.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

So if you believe your big man could produce 20 and 10, you take him and run away.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

dont listen to that article about him not being ready i know people have come 2 early and have not been great tho. i mean look at the 2003 draft no one said how early it would be for lebron james, carmelo, and etc. and look what happened to them. i think the only reason they r saying this is because the bulls have a big chance to get him. im serious. this league tries so hard to hate the bulls and hope they dont succede look at the refs cheat everyday i know they r getting paid to cheat 2 and reporters saying the bulls werent going to make it to the playoffs and trying to get the message into the bulls fans to make them think that 2. tyrus tomas is going to be something and they know if the bulls get him we will be a much better team. why is it the year the bulls get a lot of cap space for free agency and top draft choice that both r said to be bad. to me next years free agency is going to be worse because more then likely lebron, carmelo, etc will be resigned or possibly a trade star for star. they say the draft next year is going to be good and next years draft is younger then this years. so let me guess since greg oden is going to be a freshmen out of college coming into the league he is going to be a stromile swift.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> So if you believe your big man could produce 20 and 10, you take him and run away.


I mean, I'm not saying right AWAY but it's possible.

But when has Shareef's numbers ever mattered to ANY team? Of course he wasn't privleged to play on a good team until NOW but even then he wasn't producing wins.

They are VERY simular players IMO. I would compare him to Zach Randolph but he's a better shot blocker, defender & rebounder than Zach.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The ROY said:


> I mean, I'm not saying right AWAY but it's possible.
> 
> But when has Shareef's numbers ever mattered to ANY team? Of course he wasn't privleged to play on a good team until NOW but even then he wasn't producing wins.
> 
> They are VERY simular players IMO. I would compare him to Zach Randolph but he's a better shot blocker, defender & rebounder than Zach.


I understood your point, thats why you take him and call it a day. I mean, 20 and 10 is special. But that is pure speculation.

Many so called "specialists" believe Aldridge is good for 15 and 8 as a Rookie. That would be great numbers to add. Size and length.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> I think the Bulls have enough scoring already with Kirk,Ben,Noch & Deng.I know for a fact that Noch and Deng's minutes and points will go up next year.Tyrus is 6'10 not 7'0 but isn't Mourning 6"10? Tyrus may grow still.If he could become a Jemaine o'Neal type guy we'd be set.He is a deffensive presence and I think Pax thrives on finding hard working defenders.Tyrus should impove on offence as he matures.Lamarcus has a nice shot but defense wins games,I think TT can posess both offensive and defenesive skills.We need an inforcer not a softy.We already have dough boy sweets down low.I think Tyrus would fit this team well.My only concern:How long will it take for him to break out in the NBA,right away,or later down the road?


First of all, Tyrus is 6' 9", not 6' 10" from the only measurements I've ever seen. We'll see how he actually measures out in predraft measurements. 

Second of all, assuming Thomas could turn into a multi-time all star is assuming a lot.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> I understood your point, thats why you take him and call it a day. I mean, 20 and 10 is special. But that is pure speculation.
> 
> Many so called "specialists" believe Aldridge is good for 15 and 8 as a Rookie. That would be great numbers to add. Size and length.


Like I said, I'd be happy with either personally, I think there personalities also offer a ton to think about.

Aldridge seems like a great young kid, nice, mature, listens to his coach, wants to learn but sometimes just seems TOOOO soft and afraid.

Thomas looks like the type to POSSIBLY be more like a Kenyon Martin type in the league, character wise. Don't get me wrong, I love the kid's attitude, but sometimes that type of cockiness causes problems in the long run. He's already pretty big-headed ("when you're hot you're hot, it's time to go") or ("i don't wanna just block his shot, i wanna take his soul"). LOL of course it sounds nice, but geez, he's only a kid. But he also has a WINNER's mentality.

Character plays a big part when it comes to John Paxson.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

One thing that is most unfortunate about having the high pick that we will have is that Aldridge and Thomas will probably decline a group workout. It would be great for Paxson to see them go head to head in a workout. Unfortunately, if history holds, both will decline.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The way I see it, it's impossible to know if Tyrus will become a stud or not. However, he's undoubtedly a special athlete, and from everything I've seen he has the mindset and the "right way" attitude to maximize those talents every bit. That's a scary combination for any player in the NBA. For that reason, the odds are in his favor of becoming something really friggin good.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Iam starting to see the whole Stromile Swift and Hakim Warrick comparisons. I just saw some game tape on Thomas and he just reminded me so much of Hakim Warrick, how everyone was saying that Warrick was going to be a cant miss dominating force. What i cant see is the Amare comparison, NO WAY this guys game is similar. Amare pounded the other teams he just used his brute strenght and size to his advantage Thomas doesnt have either. 

Is Thomas worth the #1 overall pick? No. 
Does he have a shot at being a special player ? Sure but so do everyone else on draft day.
Does he fill out a Chicago Bulls NEED? No.

If you think about it does he have more upside then say Patrick O'Bryant? Just think about it, if both players reach their projected potential which one would have a bigger impact in the NBA? A 220 pound Power Forward or a 7'0 250 Center? Both guys are VERY RAW, but when both showed signs of Dominance O'Bryant looked like the one who would not and could not be stoped at all.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Really the thing that clinched Thomas as my guy at least wasn't his athleticism, it was the J he showed off sparingly during the tournament. If he can consistently hit that J from 16 feet he's going to be tough to stop. My thoughts are if we want a safe pick we go Aldridge, if we want to risk it and hit a home run we pick Thomas. If we want to get funkier as a team we pick Morrison.

EDIT: After looking at ROY's list of big guys coming out next year, I'd almost advise Paxson to try and deal the picks to a team looking to unload a quality guy at any position but PG and SF and then try and grab one of Hansborough, Noah, Horford, Wright, McRoberts, Oden next year. Something like #3, #16 for Ray Allen. Sonics probably wouldn't do it, but you never know.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

When I look at Paxsons selections of Deng, Hinrich, Nocioni, and Duhon a couple of things jump out at me.

He likes to acquire guys with demonstrated basketball talent. Guys with a track-record. Guys with the intangibles.

He doesn't seem to be the type to pickup a guy based overwhelmingly on his athletic talent and wait for him to develop into a star.

Like I said earlier...we need to wait to see what the individual workouts look like, but at this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Thomas wasn't very high on Paxsons list.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas might be a young Antonio McDyess, and that is a good thing. No one in this draft is a "for sure", but he is as close to one as this draft is going to produce (well, maybe Adam Morrison)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Iam starting to see the whole Stromile Swift and Hakim Warrick comparisons. I just saw some game tape on Thomas and he just reminded me so much of Hakim Warrick, how everyone was saying that Warrick was going to be a cant miss dominating force. What i cant see is the Amare comparison, NO WAY this guys game is similar. Amare pounded the other teams he just used his brute strenght and size to his advantage Thomas doesnt have either.
> 
> Is Thomas worth the #1 overall pick? No.
> Does he have a shot at being a special player ? Sure but so do everyone else on draft day.
> ...


What'd you watch though, all of 1 game? As I keep stating, look at the numbers and there is very little comparison between Tyrus and those other guys. 

Warrick's senior year, he played 11 more minutes than Thomas, but averaged FEWER rebounds. Warrick averaged barely 1 block per game over his college career. His assist-per-turnover ratio left something to be desired (1.5 assists/2.5 turnovers). Warrick's biggest strength was scoring-wise at 21.4 per game, but again, when you're a 4th year player who's that athletic, playing 37 minutes per game, you better be scoring 20 ppg.

Stromile Swift's sophomore year, he played 30 minutes per game, averaged 8 rebounds, 16 ppg, but had an atrocious assist-per-turnover ratio of nearly 1:3. He was a great shotblocker (which nobody ever doubted). Still, more minutes and worse production than Tyrus. And this was in Swift's sophomore season; his freshman season was god-awful (7.6 ppg, 40% FG, 4.3 reb, 20 min/game).

Thomas is all over the place on both ends. I like the Shawn Marion comparison because he has the athletic ability, but actually knows how to use it AND plays smart. He's not a sure thing, but from what I've seen he's got more ability than guys like Swift or Warrick.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> One thing that is most unfortunate about having the high pick that we will have is that Aldridge and Thomas will probably decline a group workout. It would be great for Paxson to see them go head to head in a workout. Unfortunately, if history holds, both will decline.


Is this true? I thought it was pretty standard for even very highly regarded lottery guys to participate in group workouts. The workout where Kwame Brown worked Tyson Chandler pre-draft pretty much cemented his status as the number one pick. There's a passage in the Sebastian Telfair book "The Jump" about Ben Gordon's workout against Jameer Nelson. My impression is that these guys generally do have to go up against each other. Am I totally off base on this one?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

yodurk said:


> What'd you watch though, all of 1 game? As I keep stating, look at the numbers and there is very little comparison between Tyrus and those other guys.
> 
> Warrick's senior year, he played 11 more minutes than Thomas, but averaged FEWER rebounds. Warrick averaged barely 1 block per game over his college career. His assist-per-turnover ratio left something to be desired (1.5 assists/2.5 turnovers). Warrick's biggest strength was scoring-wise at 21.4 per game, but again, when you're a 4th year player who's that athletic, playing 37 minutes per game, you better be scoring 20 ppg.
> 
> ...


I like Thomas a good deal more than guys like Hakim Warrick and Stromile Swift, but I'm wary of the Shawn Marion comparison. Marion is an excellent shooter from NBA 3 point range. At this point Thomas appears to be okay from 15 feet or so. He may improve, but I wouldn't necessarily assume it...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yodurk said:


> What'd you watch though, all of 1 game? As I keep stating, look at the numbers and there is very little comparison between Tyrus and those other guys.
> 
> Warrick's senior year, he played 11 more minutes than Thomas, but averaged FEWER rebounds. Warrick averaged barely 1 block per game over his college career. His assist-per-turnover ratio left something to be desired (1.5 assists/2.5 turnovers). Warrick's biggest strength was scoring-wise at 21.4 per game, but again, when you're a 4th year player who's that athletic, playing 37 minutes per game, you better be scoring 20 ppg.
> 
> ...


GOOOOOOD post


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jbulls said:


> I like Thomas a good deal more than guys like Hakim Warrick and Stromile Swift, but I'm wary of the Shawn Marion comparison. Marion is an excellent shooter from NBA 3 point range. At this point Thomas appears to be okay from 15 feet or so. He may improve, but I wouldn't necessarily assume it...


Marion wasn't always that good of a shooter, he definintely developed that over the last few seasons.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Iam starting to see the whole Stromile Swift and Hakim Warrick comparisons. I just saw some game tape on Thomas and he just reminded me so much of Hakim Warrick, how everyone was saying that Warrick was going to be a cant miss dominating force. What i cant see is the Amare comparison, NO WAY this guys game is similar. Amare pounded the other teams he just used his brute strenght and size to his advantage Thomas doesnt have either. 

Is Thomas worth the #1 overall pick? No. 
Does he have a shot at being a special player ? Sure but so do everyone else on draft day.
Does he fill out a Chicago Bulls NEED? No.

If you think about it does he have more upside then say Patrick O'Bryant? Just think about it, if both players reach their projected potential which one would have a bigger impact in the NBA? A 220 pound Power Forward or a 7'0 250 Center? Both guys are VERY RAW, but when both showed signs of Dominance O'Bryant looked like the one who would not and could not be stoped at all.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

You cant really compare Amare to Thomas. For starters Amare was a very old senior when he got drafted and if Thomas comes out this year he will be just a few months older than Amare. Personally i think Amare and Thomas seem like very similar players. Amare first year was mostly dunks, feeds, and put backs and he developed an offensive game and i think so will Thomas. The other thing they both seem to have have is not just a great quick jump but outstanding lateral movement and Thomas has super lateral movement that is why he is such a great shot blocker. 

This is also why chandler is so weak on offensive he only can go one why he doesnt change direction very well and i think this is why Thomas will be such a special player. Also, i bet he ends up closed to 6'10" when he is finally measured.

david


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Marion wasn't always that good of a shooter, he definintely developed that over the last few seasons.


Sure. But the idea that every okay shooting power forward is going to develop Shawn Marion type range is nuts. Marion is the exception, not the rule. That would be a bonus with Thomas, not something you'd expect.


----------



## dogra (Nov 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Marion wasn't always that good of a shooter, he definintely developed that over the last few seasons.


No, he wasn't. 

His 3 point FG% was .182 in 51 games in his rookie year.

His 3 point FG% was .256 in 79 games in his second year.

After that, he was pretty darn good from deep. He obviously possesses the mystical power of jib. :yes:


----------



## dogra (Nov 12, 2003)

giusd said:


> You cant really compare Amare to Thomas. For starters Amare was a very old senior when he got drafted and if Thomas comes out this year he will be just a few months older than Amare. Personally i think Amare and Thomas seem like very similar players. Amare first year was mostly dunks, feeds, and put backs and he developed an offensive game and i think so will Thomas. The other thing they both seem to have have is not just a great quick jump but outstanding lateral movement and Thomas has super lateral movement that is why he is such a great shot blocker.
> 
> This is also why chandler is so weak on offensive he only can go one why he doesnt change direction very well and i think this is why Thomas will be such a special player. Also, i bet he ends up closed to 6'10" when he is finally measured.
> 
> david


Now THAT post made me stand up and pay attention! 

I hope you're right, and, if you're right, I hope Ty Thomas ends up a Bull.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What i dont understand is why people on here are getting upset about the whole Hakim Warrick comparison, i mean its not an insult seeing as how both Warrick and Thomas are almost identical in terms of size and game. Warrick had a fabolous Freshman year and if it wasnt for that amazing 2003 NBA draft class, Warrick easily could have left Syracuse and been a top 3 pick just like Thomas has the chance to do.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> What i dont understand is why people on here are getting upset about the whole Hakim Warrick comparison, i mean its not an insult seeing as how both Warrick and Thomas are almost identical in terms of size and game. Warrick had a fabolous Freshman year and if it wasnt for that amazing 2003 NBA draft class, Warrick easily could have left Syracuse and been a top 3 pick just like Thomas has the chance to do.


Warrick's not nearly the shot blocker Thomas is. (His college best was 1.3 per game).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Warrick's not nearly the shot blocker Thomas is. (His college best was 1.3 per game).


It's not just the block numbers, though...Warrick is not special at the NBA level because he doesn't play both ends of the floor like Thomas does. The Marion comparison comes from Tyrus having a nose for the ball and using his athletic ability to play all over the floor. He makes his presence felt. If you're talking raw physical ability, then yes, Thomas is just like Swift and Warrick. If you're talking about approach and mindset when stepping onto a basketball floor, Tyrus seems far closer to a Marion type. It's really that simple. I'm not saying necessarily he'll become a shooter like Marion is, but his biggest strengths are Marion's biggest strengths.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> It's not just the block numbers, though...Warrick is not special at the NBA level because he doesn't play both ends of the floor like Thomas does. The Marion comparison comes from Tyrus having a nose for the ball and using his athletic ability to play all over the floor. He makes his presence felt. If you're talking raw physical ability, then yes, Thomas is just like Swift and Warrick. If you're talking about approach and mindset when stepping onto a basketball floor, Tyrus seems far closer to a Marion type. It's really that simple. I'm not saying necessarily he'll become a shooter like Marion is, but his biggest strengths are Marion's biggest strengths.


Ugh, Marion is a 20 plus point scorer. His one year at UNLV, which admittedly was his third year of college, he scored 19 points per game. I know Marion is a great rebounder, and I know his transformation into a three point shooter has been nothing short of miraculous, but how you could suggest that Thomas' strengths are similar to Marion's strengths, when Marion has always been a scorer, is beyond me.

I'd like to add another thing here. Thomas had the good fortune of playing next to Big Baby, one of the more dominating college big men of the last few years. Much as Tyson benefited offensively next to Curry, so it was with Thomas next to Davis, who commanded much more defensive attention. 

Do we really think this kid, with his limited offensive skills, is going to be able to score next to Tyson Chandler? 

Ugh.

I wish I saw it guys. I'd love to add an athletic freak to this team, but I want some skill too. I'd be real high on Rodney Carney for the Bulls if we didn't have both Ben Gordon and two impressive young small forwards. It's not that I'm not interested in good athletes.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Marion made 20 out of 67 threes at UNLV. 

Thomas has made 1 out of 1 at LSU.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ugh, Marion is a 20 plus point scorer. His one year at UNLV, which admittedly was his third year of college, he scored 19 points per game. I know Marion is a great rebounder, and I know his transformation into a three point shooter has been nothing short of miraculous, but how you could suggest that Thomas' strengths are similar to Marion's strengths, when Marion has always been a scorer, is beyond me.
> 
> I'd like to add another thing here. Thomas had the good fortune of playing next to Big Baby, one of the more dominating college big men of the last few years. Much as Tyson benefited offensively next to Curry, so it was with Thomas next to Davis, who commanded much more defensive attention.
> 
> ...


Totally agree DMD. I'm all for the athletic freaks (see my thread from a couple weeks ago). However I've since cooled on Thomas because of some of the reasons mentioned in this thread. The Marion comparison is really stretching it for me, especially considering the Matrix is basically statistically the best all-around player in the NBA. Not only was he a scorer in college, but he put the ball on the floor and finished around the rim. He was project by some to even play the 2-guard in the NBA.

I have seen little from Thomas to believe he can consistently put the ball on the floor and create his own shot. For a team like the Bulls that is extremely starved for offense in the low block, I'm not sure the Bulls are willing to wait for these skills to develop. I'm open to change my mind over the next couple months but as a Bulls fan I'm extremely wary of comparing raw athletic players to established stars in the pros (see Tyson Runs Like a Deer Chandler being the next KG, Eddy as baby Shaq, basically anyone being the next Dirk, etc, etc.)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

superdave said:


> Totally agree DMD. I'm all for the athletic freaks (see my thread from a couple weeks ago). However I've since cooled on Thomas because of some of the reasons mentioned in this thread. The Marion comparison is really stretching it for me, especially considering the Matrix is basically statistically the best all-around player in the NBA. Not only was he a scorer in college, but he put the ball on the floor and finished around the rim. He was project by some to even play the 2-guard in the NBA.
> 
> I have seen little from Thomas to believe he can consistently put the ball on the floor and create his own shot. For a team like the Bulls that is extremely starved for offense in the low block, I'm not sure the Bulls are willing to wait for these skills to develop. I'm open to change my mind over the next couple months but as a Bulls fan I'm extremely wary of comparing raw athletic players to established stars in the pros (see Tyson Runs Like a Deer Chandler being the next KG, Eddy as baby Shaq, basically anyone being the next Dirk, etc, etc.)


I totally agree that the Marion comparison is off base. Thomas won't be confused for a perimeter player on offense. I think the best comparison is of his upside Martin before all his injuries. That's a pretty nice player, but I don't see that ceiling as being high enough to warrant the risk of him not achieving it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Another concern when you draft a player with a less finished skill set is that they start contributing greatly toward the end of their rookie contract. Have we seen this before? Then, you say to yourself "Gosh, we can't lose him for nothing," and you are forced to give him a big SECOND deal based on potential. 

Listen, if we draft Tyrus Thomas with the Knicks pick, I will root for him like there's not tomorrow, but I'll be seriously skeptical at first. 

I've recently added a list of good and bad predraft predictions over the past six or so years to my signature. You will see that I have made some major errors in judgement, such as thinking Charlie Villanueva would totally suck. I've been wrong before, lots of times.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> You will see that I have made some major errors in judgement, such as thinking Charlie Villanueva would totally suck. I've been wrong before, lots of times.


I shared the same view on Villanueva, probably not to the same extent, but looking at your list, i'm curious to what your opinion was of Dwight Howard?

*Wonders if sharing the same opinion of Roy is a good thing :clown:*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

step said:


> I shared the same view on Villanueva, probably not to the same extent, but looking at your list, i'm curious to what your opinion was of Dwight Howard?
> 
> *Wonders if sharing the same opinion of Roy is a good thing :clown:*


He looked unimpressive in some of the high school all star games. Randolph Morris outplayed him in the McDonalds All American Game, if I am remembering it correctly. 

Yeah, Howard may just turn into something someday. LOL.

Edit: I've been right about a lot more players in the draft than I've been wrong about, but I listed it at about 50/50. I'm trying to make the point that I'm big into the draft, but really, I don't know how it's going to turn out. Historically, I'm much better at predicting the NCAA tournament than I am at predicting future all stars, unless it's obvious.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You're right, it was Randolph Morris. But it wasn't the McD's game. It was some high school tournament where the two sqared off against each other. Morris looked like a man possessed, flustering Dwight Howard with his defense and length. Howard was big and had skills, but he had no knowledge on how to dominate.

He looked downright average in the McD's game as well. None of the Deng, Hinrich, Noc fire that MikeDC was talking about in the other thread. I thought Orlando was committing draft suicide when the passed on man-child Okafor for Howard.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

when will the draft rankings be drawn? and when and where will the draft take place?

when will the free agent market be opened and the trade season begin ?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I've been right about a lot more players in the draft than I've been wrong about, but I listed it at about 50/50. I'm trying to make the point that I'm big into the draft, but really, I don't know how it's going to turn out. Historically, I'm much better at predicting the NCAA tournament than I am at predicting future all stars, unless it's obvious.


I was just teasing 



> I thought Orlando was committing draft suicide when the passed on man-child Okafor for Howard.


I sort of did too, but I had a conspiracy theory for that one. If I remember correctly that was at the time of the McGrady trade, so Charlotte had the upper hand and could of easily stopped that. But in the end I feel they lost out anyways, Okafor is great, but Howard is a beast.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I need to see some actual numbers on Thomas. Not because the numbers are completely the end all and be all, but because they give some objective analysis of how big and how strong he is.

Things I like:
* He's reputed to be a hard worker, not just "fiery" on the court. The latter part is only half the deal. Chandler looks passionate on the court but hasn't shown a lot off of it.
* He seems fairly sharp.
* He really does have game out to 15 feet. No, that doesn't make him Shawn Marion, but it does give him an element Tyson has never effectively given us.

Things I don't like:
* I don't know if he really only weighs 215-220 - I wouldn't be surprised after watching him if he's not 225 or so and maybe 230 by official measurement time (the measurements will be good because if he does add that weight we'll also be able to see whether he can still run and jump with it). *But*... he's no Amare or Dwight Howard or even Kwame Brown (in terms of physique) either. A guy who's obviously got NBA big man level strength and mass in an athletic package.
* It's unclear exactly how smart and how driven he is. He seems good, but it's not clear to me he's a killer either.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ugh, Marion is a 20 plus point scorer. His one year at UNLV, which admittedly was his third year of college, he scored 19 points per game. I know Marion is a great rebounder, and I know his transformation into a three point shooter has been nothing short of miraculous, but how you could suggest that Thomas' strengths are similar to Marion's strengths, when Marion has always been a scorer, is beyond me.
> 
> I'd like to add another thing here. Thomas had the good fortune of playing next to Big Baby, one of the more dominating college big men of the last few years. Much as Tyson benefited offensively next to Curry, so it was with Thomas next to Davis, who commanded much more defensive attention.
> 
> ...


I wasn't exactly referring to scoring ability. Marion's scoring isn't his BIGGEST strength, IMO, it's merely another thing he does well (like someone else said, he's probably the best all-around player in the league). What Marion really excels at is putting himself out there on every play...feeding off his PG on the fast breaks, playing the passing lanes defensively, grabbing every rebound and loose ball within 10 feet of him, etc. This is what Tyrus does to a "T". That's where the comparison lies.

Besides, Marion is a natural 3 playing the 4. Tyrus is a straight up 4...he won't necessarily need 3-point range. And it's not like the kid _can't_ score...12 ppg in 26 minutes ain't too shabby, especially for a freshman. And let's reverse the Big Baby argument...I've heard some folks argue that Tyrus got FAR less touches offensively because of the guys he played with. Much of his offense was self-generated. If he can stick that 15-footer that I saw in the tournament, he'll be fine. Not to mention that he's more than quick enough to develop a dynamite slashing game, which I also saw flashes of. *sigh*...guess we just have to disagree until he steps into an NBA uniform.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I've noted repeatedly that I'd be happy with any one of Noah, Aldridge or Thomas and that I'll trust Paxson's choice if he actually has a choice based on where we pick. (Noah ain't coming anyway, it appears) I exclude Bargnani only because I've never seen him play and, therefore, am not competent to comment.

But I gotta admit, if it were up to me based purely on what I've seen - I'd go with the more skilled big man and that clearly is Aldridge. 

Plus, and I realize this is a purely subjective and meaningless thing, but I kind of thought Thomas' antics were those of a goofball during the tourney. It troubled me a little - just being honest. I know its not rational.

Regardless, I may change my mind as the predraft information starts flowing in. Right now I'd go with Aldridge, but I'll be happy and optimistic for the potential if its Thomas. He's clearly the more gifted athlete of the two.


----------

